# Smoking on a weber kettle



## Buckeye02 (May 31, 2020)

So I've never cooked on a charcoal grill. I was kicking around the idea of picking up the 22" weber kettle. Then I started watching different videos on it. While I wouldnt be buying this to smoke on i have seen some guys doing it. So I guess my question for some experienced guys would be would the taste of that kind of smoke be comparable to an offset? I've only ever smoked on MES and a pellet cabinet smoker. I haven't wanted to buy a cheap offset to find out if I like the process or not and then decide to buy a better quality offset if i do. So with this setup in your opinion would it be similar enough to be able to make a decision on a offset smoker in the future? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## normanaj (May 31, 2020)

The Weber Kettle is imo the most versatile cooker out there.A lot of folks learned on them including myself,that and the original Brinkman Smoke-N-Grill.


----------



## chopsaw (May 31, 2020)

I have a 22 " performer and a 26 " . Love them both , and set up right they both smoke fantastic . Just did a couple racks of spare ribs . 
Set my 26 up like this , Burned 8 hours at 250 / 260 . 






Ribs . 





Brisket


----------



## Buckeye02 (May 31, 2020)

Alright thanks guys. Those ribs and brisket look killer! I was looking at the master touch 22". Do you think that one would be OK? I won't be smoking or grilling on it much during the week due to time. So it'll probably only be used a few times a month


----------



## chopsaw (May 31, 2020)

Be better than ok , you will like it . Get what you can afford , and enjoy . Fun to use , and makes great food . Keep us posted .


----------



## Buckeye02 (May 31, 2020)

Will do. Thanks for the help!


----------



## mike243 (May 31, 2020)

Love my performer, it has gas lighting, I have the charcoal bins with mine, I light them and put 1 on each side where the flipup grate is, then the rack of ribs goes in the middle, I also made a rack to smoke up a 2nd rack. I can add wood or charcoal during a cook very easy . it will be the last cooker to leave my house


----------



## rastafas (May 31, 2020)

I smoked for years with a Weber Kettle. The way Chopsaw has his 26 set up works just as good in a 22. Search for "weber snake method" on youtube, you will find lots of videos showing how to set it up in detail. I easily would get 10+ hour smoke times. You will love cooking on Kettle!


----------



## Buckeye02 (May 31, 2020)

rastafas said:


> I smoked for years with a Weber Kettle. The way Chopsaw has his 26 set up works just as good in a 22. Search for "weber snake method" on youtube, you will find lots of videos showing how to set it up in detail. I easily would get 10+ hour smoke times. You will love cooking on Kettle!


Ive seen a few of the snake methods. Thank God for YouTube and forums lol


----------



## chopsaw (May 31, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Love my performer, it has gas lighting, I have the charcoal bins with mine,


Yup . I was going to suggest getting a set of baskets . About 15 bucks new . 
My Performer is 13 years old . This pics is from Last summer .


----------



## cmayna (May 31, 2020)

I have a 22" with an offset charcoal pan.    Love it, BIG time.   Smoking some wings tomorrow, infact.


----------

